# silver or chrome plated horse shoes



## YorksG (9 February 2007)

Does any one know of anyone who silver or chrome plates horse shoes? We have three that we would like plating to then put on the wall in the living room. Has anyone else had it done and did it look good?


----------



## Spot1 (10 February 2007)

Hi Ive seen it done in chrome and it looks lovely.  The shoe must be cleaned and polished before plating else it shows all the marks.  I cant think of anyone who does this now.  Hope you find someone.


----------



## Rhodey (10 February 2007)

Give these a try.

http://www.customchrome.co.uk

Any company that offers chrome plating can do them, search on google.  If it horse shoe is to be exposed to weather conditions make sure it's a good chrome thats put on.


----------



## YorksG (10 February 2007)

Thanks for that People, will now spend this awful weather with wire brush removing rust!


----------



## Rhodey (10 February 2007)

Instead of chroming you could always polish them. Remove the rust with the wire brush then apply some autosol. It's a cream that restores metal.

I polished the outer rim of a wheel on my old mini moto.

Before






After


----------



## YorksG (10 February 2007)

Thanks for that, Rhodey, if I do that and then decide they would be better plated will it still work?


----------



## Rhodey (10 February 2007)

Yeah it will still work because all autosol does is clean it back to original metal but with a shine.


----------



## YorksG (10 February 2007)

Thanks again Rhodey, will get cleaning!


----------



## leskaneen (10 February 2007)

I Know we re not supposed to advertise on here, but my company does chrome plating .I offer a service where i ll chrome your own shoes, or we sell them ready chromed. PM me if you want details


----------

